# Unknown file system while booting FreeBSD



## tsh (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello, all. I have installed FreeBSD alongside Linux. I didn't install MBR by FreeBSD. I instead edited the /etc/grub.d/40_custom to add FreeBsd boot entry

```
menuentry "FreeBSD 9" --class freebsd --class bsd --class os {
insmod ufs2
set root='(hd0, 1)'
chainloader +1
kfreebsd /boot/loader
}
```
But after rebooting, the FreeBSD bootloader gave the following error

```
error : unknown file system
```

Here is the output of `# fdisk -l`

```
/dev/sda1   *   584161326   624007124    19922899+  a5  FreeBSD
/dev/sda3            2046   584161279   292079617    5  Extended
/dev/sda5       422592512   584161279    80784384    b  W95 FAT32
/dev/sda6            2048     7813119     3905536   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda7         7815168   378587135   185385984   83  Linux
/dev/sda8       378589184   422590463    22000640    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
```

And this is the output of GParted 

```
Partition     Filesystem     Mount Point   Size         FLAGS

/dev/sda3     /dev/sda3                    278.55GB                  
/dev/sda1     Unknown                      19 GB        boot
```

I have installed FreeBSD twice but alas with same result. Is there anything wrong with my installation or any other issue? I am still an inexperienced user but willing to learn. Thanks!


----------



## Beeblebrox (Aug 24, 2012)

There are several problems with the way you have your HDD setup. Also, FreeBSD's boot loader BTX is not so good at handling multi-booting - other boot loaders (like grub) are preferred.

If you want to get a full grasp of the how-to, you can red this thread.

On the other hand, if you just want to experiment with FreeBSD, you are probably better off with installing it in a Virtual Machine layer on your windows OS rather than the much more complicated process of multi-booting.


----------

